# 12 درس في الادارة الاستراتيجية



## هاني سليمان (16 أبريل 2008)

الاخوة الزملاء
اقدم لكم في هذه المشاركة المكونة من 12 درس من كورس strategic management الذي يدرس في اغلب الدراسات العليا في مجال الادارة.

هذا الكتاب مهم لفهم محتوي هذه الدروس 
Peter Wright and Others, _Strategic Management Concepts,_ 1998
الكتاب تم ترجمتة الي اللغة العربية من قبل دكتور مصري و هو متوفر بالمكتبات لمن اراد الاستزادة.

سوف يتم رفع الدروس تباعا.​


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (17 أبريل 2008)

ألف شكر انا محتاج هذه الدروس يا ريت تزودنا بالباقي 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (17 أبريل 2008)

مشكور جداً يا ريت تزودنا بباقي الدروس وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## فدك الزهراء (17 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

موضوع مهم أخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (17 أبريل 2008)

الف شكر للزميل الكريم وتابع المزيد


----------



## virtualknight (17 أبريل 2008)

سلمت يداك وجزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## المهندسة المعلمة (17 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم و نفعنا بما علمنا


----------



## هاني سليمان (17 أبريل 2008)

شكرا ايها الاخوة و الاخوات.... سوف ارفع بقية الملفات قريبا حتي تنتفعوا بها ولكن اعذروني في اليومين القادمين لانني مشغول


----------



## هاني سليمان (20 أبريل 2008)

*الدرس الثاني و الدرس الثالث*

مرفق لكم الدرس الدرس الثاني و الدرس الثالث


----------



## المهندسة المعلمة (20 أبريل 2008)

جاري تحميل الدروس و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## HARBAN (20 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا .

ملف من ذهب


----------



## قلم معماري (21 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (22 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مصافي الجنوب (20 فبراير 2009)

مشكور وماتقصر وياريت تعيننا بالباقي واجدد لك شكري


----------



## هاني سليمان (20 فبراير 2009)

سوف يتم الرفع ان شاء الله قريبا


----------



## هاني سليمان (20 فبراير 2009)

*محاضرة 4*

مرفق لكم محاضرة 4 في الادارة الاستراتجية


----------



## هاني سليمان (20 فبراير 2009)

*المحاضرة 5و6و7*

المحاضرة 5و6و7 في الادارة الاستراتيجية


----------



## ahmedafatah (20 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## ابونور سمور (8 مارس 2009)

هاني سليمان قال:


> المحاضرة 5و6و7 في الادارة الاستراتيجية


 
مشكورين على المحاضرات الاستراتيجيه وتسلم ايدك


----------



## hasan2004 (25 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا و مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## السيف الاخضر (25 مايو 2009)

بارك الله بكم اخونا وبانتظار الباقي


----------



## عصام الدين مجدي (26 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## medhat ismail (28 مايو 2009)

شكرا حزيلا وبارك الله فيك - لو عندك حاجة حول ادارة الشركات الكبيرة ومتوسطة الحجم يكون شاكر لك وعن استراتيجيات العطاء والمنافسة


----------



## هاني أنور (25 يونيو 2009)

اشكرك شكرا جزيلا من صميم قلبي


----------



## السيف الاخضر (25 يونيو 2009)

ولا زلنا بانتظار البقية 

بارك الله بكم والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## eng_houssam (27 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله بك أخي وحبذا لو تقوم برفع الملفات المتبقية


----------



## mustafasas (28 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا و لازلنا بانتظار الباقي


----------



## م.محمدالسالم (1 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## ماجد علي (2 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك على هذه المحاضرات وننتظر البقية ان وجد
وجزاك الله خير
م.ماجد


----------



## خرير شيروانى (3 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله لك استاذنا الغلي بالله لاتحرمنا من مواضيعك المفيدة


----------



## صبوحة الحلوة (23 يوليو 2009)

شكرا أخي الكريم جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حسام قسام (29 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## faiqmohmed (30 يوليو 2009)

بانتظار المزيد من المحاضرات...مع التقدير


----------



## Alshahin (31 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير 
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## arch_mhd (1 أغسطس 2009)

حفظك الله ورعاك ونفع بك اخي الكريم


----------



## maa_1110 (1 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
مشكور على المجهود


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس على هذا المجهود ومع مزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله 
*
*وفى انظار المزيد*


----------



## ataa sheko (7 مايو 2010)

جزاء الله خيرا على الموضوع


----------



## أبو ألاء ولينة (16 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يجمعك بأهلك في القريب العاجل ويعطيك ما تتمنى. وأدامك الله ذخرا للأمة


----------



## jabarin2008 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

اشكرك اخي على جهودك وننتظر المزيد في القريب العاجل


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (17 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## abosalah1 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hesham.mb (20 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وننتظر باقى ال 12 درس


----------

